# A Quick Look At Some Provisions Of The Damdami Taksal Rehat (Baba Gurbachan Singh)



## vijaydeep Singh (Nov 21, 2006)

Edited by Naayanjot Kaur from a related thread in Hard Talk to reflect only the provisions of Baba Gurbachan Singh -- for information only.

This thread lists some of the current provisions of the Rehat Damdami Taksal according to the thinking of Baba Gurbachan Singh.


Giani Gurbachan Singh (Taksal leader) himself prefixed the following “alankaars” to his name : “Srimaan - Panth Ratan -Vidya Martand – Sant – Giani – Gurbachan Singh Ji.”
Taksal is emphasizing that Guru Nanak Dev ji is from Kush (Ram’s sons) dynasty.
Guru Angad Sahib ji is written to be from the dynasty of Lakshman’s son.
Guru Amardaas ji is told to be from the dynasty of Bharat.
Guru Ramdaas ji is written to be from the dynasty of lahoo.
Guru Har Rai ji got married 8 times.
Bhai Dya Singh (one of the panj pyare) was avatar (re-incarnation) of lahoo
Bhai Dharam Singh (one of the panj pyare) was avtar of Panna ji.
Bhai Himmat Singh (one of the panj pyare) was avtar of Chaturbhuji (four armed)
Bhai Mohkam Singh (one of the panj pyare) was avtar of Namdev ji
Bhai Sahib Singh (one of the panj pyare) was avtar of Sain ji
A lady with her “pati vrata shakti” (power gained by worshiping her husband) could travel for Kabul to Goindwal every morning and return back to Kabul every evening. With her same power she could move the cradle of her child in Kabul while she was in Goindwal.
Another lady with the same “pati vrata shakti” stopped the sun from rising and only released the sun when her husband was made alive by the gods again.
Satguru has restricted us from wearing red color clothes.
Taksal has written that “Mool mantar” is till “Nanak ho si bhi sach” whereas the truth is that “Mool mantar” is till “Gur parsad”.
Baba Sunder Singh’s father Khajan Singh used to read path standing on one foot so that he could get a son as a boon.
While the child is being born, the nurse (or “dai”) should only be a Sikh. Does not Taksal members and leaders go to hospitals?
Baba Farid kept meditating in jungles for years and ate the leaves of trees.
Baba Farid kept hanging in a well for 13 years and kept meditating.
Guru Gobind Singh ji had a hidden book with them.
Bhai Dya Singh, Dharam Singh , Bhai Himmat Singh, Bhai Mohkam Singh and Bhai Sahib Singh’s head was cut by Guru Gobind Singh ji and put as a giving in front of Guru Granth Sahib. Taksal mentions that this fact is written in hidden book of Guru Gobind Singh ji.
Bhai Himmat Singh Ji ( one of panj pyare ) was cursed in his last birth. God had told him that in the form of 10th guru I will cut your head and release you.
When the heads of Panj Pyare were cut, amrit was sprinkled and new heads grew on their shoulders.
Guru ji gave “amrit” to 2 sparrows and those 2 sparrows died fighting with each other. Gurbaksh Singh named sikh ran to honorable mother and she put some patasey (sweets) into amrit only then the amrit became peaceful.
Panj pyare’s said to Guru Gobind Singh Ji, “Just like Ram Chander honored monkeys, you are honoring us."
If you recite Keertan Sohila before sleeping an iron fort will be build around you.
Tobbacco has come into being due to the blood that oozed out of the feet of kaamdhenu Cow.
Khalsa should only wear blue, yellow, black or white, no other color.
Narad muni (from Hindu mythology) gifted Guru Gobind Singh ji with the feathers of a bird, that is why Guru Gobind Singh ji had so many powers.
When Dan Singh asked about long hair of Sikhs, Guru Gobind Singh ji replied that Sikhs have long hair so that they can be pulled out of hell by holding them with these long hair.
Women should not be involved in preparation of amrit.
Women should not perform Gidha in marriages.
The wife of King Hari Sen came to court in a viel, Guru asked, “who is this insane women?” The same time she became insane.
Bhai Heera Singh died while reciting Gurbani. Chariots (rath) from sky came to take him.
Kachchera (undergarment), comb etc. should be tied with a dead person.
Sikh priests should not eat garlic and onion.
Use desi ghee (oil made from butter) for jyot (candle) for paath and dhoop (fragrance stick) should always be burning.
Also Taksal has mentioned the list of other such materials needed for paath.
After bhog performing aarti is necessary.
Taksal writings mention, you cannot go in front of Guru Granth Sahib wearing pajamas, women should also follow the same rule.
To give the proof that he is right guru, 10th guru recited Gurbani entirely from his memory so that people do not suspect him.
Sikh Priest should kept “maun vrat”, should not court with his wife. If he suffers from night fall he should go to toiled and then wash his hair.
Gifting coconut is equal to gifting a head.
If paath is recited properly then the inside nut part of the coconut will become ashes.
Bhai Kahan Singh Nabha has written wrong by Raag Mala.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: A Quick Look at Some Provisions of the Damdami Taksal Rehat (Baba Gurbachan Singh*

We see a lot of similarities with RSS Maryada(Manmatt) and is opposed to Sikh Rehat Maryada according to Gurmatt.Next some one will claim there is Arya Samaaji Sikhi.
We do not agree with the announcement.There is nothing known as Sanatan Sikhism. 
Similarly there is someone on the internet claiming something called "Karni katha" or something like this linking it to Guru Nanak ji !
Any one encouraging this or supporting this is guilty of blasphemy in Sikhism.They should remember Rulda.


----------

